
US Army has built a device to keep your hands warm without gloves - sahin-boydas
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2229741-us-army-has-built-a-device-to-keep-your-hands-warm-without-gloves/
======
gshdg
See also:
[https://thedailywtf.com/articles/The_Complicator_0x27_s_Glov...](https://thedailywtf.com/articles/The_Complicator_0x27_s_Gloves)

------
vgeek
Paywalled.

They had something similar at TechCrunch Disrupt:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Di3fPj0pUbQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Di3fPj0pUbQ)

